# What's more fun cooper s or type r (current models)



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Mini cooper s or civic type r


1.6 turbo or 2.0 n/a high revs?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Two completely different engines. Personally I would go for the mini, others will prefer the high revving type r


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

i would go for mini for fun :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Having driven both, I would say they are pretty even in terms of "fun", perhaps the cooper offering a slightly more enjoyable drive IMO (although both engines perform massively differently).

But i couldnt live with the styling of the cooper-s, and wanted that bit more size inside, so ended up buying a type R :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

High revving N/a petrols are fun


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ross said:


> High revving N/a petrols are fun


I was expecting a reply like 'neither a spec b' :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

as said previously two totally different engines and two totally different ways of delivering power, personally like high revving na engines, but torquey turbo engines definately have their place and are probably easier to live with on a day to day basis


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You want the original R53 supercharged Cooper S. 

Alan W


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Alan W said:


> You want the original R53 supercharged Cooper S.
> 
> Alan W


yep much more linear power delivery


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Having owned both I currently have the mini copper s and have to admit as much as I like the noise of the type r and the look , it was really heavy on the juice compared to the mini and ride was really harsh ! I love my mini for the fact it's a little go cart and With the jcw exhaust sounds amazing! And now I have the jcw engine kit would wipe the floor with a standard type r and still be a comfy drive, also the mini is very easy to modify cosmetically which I found the type r to be lacking and now every Tom dick or Harry seems to have one . But each to their own :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd go for the type r because the minis are for girls and woofter estate agents. Not a big fan of the mini at all.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I'd go for the type r because the minis are for girls and woofter estate agents. Not a big fan of the mini at all.


:lol:

dont beat about the bush will you :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mick said:


> :lol:
> 
> dont beat about the bush will you :thumb:


:thumb: I generally don't tbh.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

msb said:


> yep much more linear power delivery


It's also more characterful and makes a nicer sound.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Minis are cool but gotta love the V - Tec


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Tyre R myself as I know too many people who have have problems with their minis.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Mecanical LSD equipped CW Type R for me all the way! Looks like a space ship and with a few minor mods plus a flash pro and your easily up at 220-30 of raw N/A goodness 

NB - Honda got the Bhp figures well wrong with this car ask TDI all FN2's make between 208-215 on the dyno not the strangely lower 198 that Honda quote so please bare this in mind

Test drove a cooper S with the girlfriend and happned to catch a glimps of us in the car in the reflection on a shop window at the lights - one word: Fromage 

Also electronic LSD = Fail!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> You want the original R53 supercharged Cooper S.
> 
> Alan W


Totally agree with Alan such a great car the whine is addictive and surprisingly a spacious little car. :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

im a big big honda fan but thats a tough one cos minis are so much fun on the twisties


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

-damon- said:


> im a big big honda fan but thats a tough one cos minis are so much fun on the twisties


So are Type R's??? That's actully the whole point of them They have never been straight line speed cars


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Theres a new mini model out, not to sure of they have started the production or its for sale, but it looks very tasty and nice rumble from the exhaust, i think its the coupe version.

The copper s, i believe has £260 pound road tax a year.

Civic type r's are very free revving engine plenty of power band, and the power will come at 6,000 rpm, its a very natural aspirated engine, they are solid and the v tecs don't go on them.

If its a civic type r, go for the last model, the later edition one.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> So are Type R's??? That's actully the whole point of them They have never been straight line speed cars


i know this but the mini just seems more enjoyable on a country road,i know hondas are great on the country roads i just dont like the fact the new ones are on torsion bar.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Megane r26


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Theres a new mini model out, not to sure of they have started the production or its for sale, but it looks very tasty and nice rumble from the exhaust, i think its the coupe version.
> 
> The copper s, i believe has £260 pound road tax a year.
> 
> ...


The Turbo S's are £115 a year, It's the supercharged ones that are £260 and thirstier


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

-damon- said:


> i know this but the mini just seems more enjoyable on a country road,i know hondas are great on the country roads i just dont like the fact the new ones are on torsion bar.


Oh dear another Clarkson deciple The topgear review of the CTR was so odd - the fat old man thought it wasn't as good as the out going model, yet stig thought - and i quote "an utter gem" also the TG magazine gave it number 1 hothatch of the year. (08-09 not sure I'll have to dig the mag out)

I stopped listening to JC when he stated that it was good that the Ep3 went round the corners on 3 wheels anyone with a modicum of racing knowledge knows that this shows the car to be unstable.

TBH You just don't need IRS on a 197bhp front drive hot hatch - Renult/Peugeot have been proving that for years - being responsible for some of the finest hothatches ever made - ALL with torsion beam rear suspension.

After the stupid Clarkson review (watch it on YT it's so rigged its just not true) everyone harps on about the lack of IRS and that it was a backwards step mmmm no one mentions the design of the exterior & interior on the FN2 is lightyears in front of those fount on the ep3. Not to mention the safty aspect being masivily improved (curtain, seat driver and pasanger airbags standard)VSA - traction control plus the Myriad of extras Not found in the bread van.

Also you mention that the mini "seems" better on the country roads? Have you driven both cars (CS & LSDCTR) back to back on the same stretch of road? If not - that was a bit of a silly comment. OP please disregard.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs has the Cooper S and I love thraping it - Can't comment on the Type R but not a comparison imo. :thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Mrs has the Cooper S and I love thraping it - Can't comment on the Type R but not a comparison imo. :thumb:


So its not really a valid opinion then is it? - as you said yourself you can't comment on the Type R. I take it because you've never driven one - You may well enjoy driving the CTR just as much if not more than the mini?


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> Oh dear another Clarkson deciple The topgear review of the CTR was so odd - the fat old man thought it wasn't as good as the out going model, yet stig thought - and i quote "an utter gem" also the TG magazine gave it number 1 hothatch of the year. (08-09 not sure I'll have to dig the mag out)
> 
> I stopped listening to JC when he stated that it was good that the Ep3 went round the corners on 3 wheels anyone with a modicum of racing knowledge knows that this shows the car to be unstable.
> 
> ...


i have driven both but not on the same stretch of road,like i said im a big honda fan,but given the choice i would get the mini thats just my opinion,i dont like the fact of it been torsion bars cos there **** end of but again thats just my opinion,people have different views and to be fair pal my opinion is not going to make his mind up and neither is yours,i was simply saying i would get the coopers s


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Grow a pair and buy a B18C EK9 and laugh as you blast by EP3s


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

mk2glenn said:


> Grow a pair and buy a B18C EK9 and laugh as you blast by EP3s


or buy an ep3 and put the engine in a eg :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Mini Cooper S in like a rocket on a go kart. Really rapid. Take a couple out for a test drive, with the car market the way it is, shouldn't think they'd have a problem letting you have it for an extended test drive.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

mk2glenn said:


> Grow a pair and buy a B18C EK9 and laugh as you blast by EP3s


Id love to do that with mine!

:devil:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I've driven the newer Civic Type-R and didn't like it. I didn't feel connected to the road at all, it felt like a boat. I've also driven the R53 Cooper S and the R56 Cooper S. I own an R50 Cooper.

If I had the money, and had to chose, I'd get an R53. You will get much better fuel econopmy from the R56 though.

The R56 is the better car, but the R53 is the better MINI. And before any classic haters start, we aren't talking about them, we're talking about the modern cars.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd say buy the mini. I owned a r53 john cooper works.

210 standard - tuned to 270hp

It was a b-road muncher


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry, you're saying my opinion of a car isn't valid?

I didn't compare it and tbh you saying my opinion isn't valid p1sses me off. I don't want to drive a type R as I have been in one amd my opinion of it as a car is different to the opinion of comparing a cooper S to it but I won't go into it. My comparison statement refers to me not believing they are in the same category and not because they're any less a drive than the mini.



Some people :wall:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Sorry, you're saying my opinion of a car isn't valid?
> 
> I didn't compare it and tbh you saying my opinion isn't valid p1sses me off. I don't want to drive type R as I have been in one but I won't go into it. My comparison statement refers to me not believing they are in the same category and not because they're any less a drive than the mini.
> 
> Some people :wall:


u cant educate pork :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

-damon- said:


> i dont like the fact of it been torsion bars cos there **** end of


LOL how is torsion beam ****??? It's not what you've got its how its implemented...

Look at how the R26R and the Mugen M20 blitzed the much more powerful Focus RS round the Nordschleife. Both of these vehicles have torsion beam suspension.

Peugeot's legendary GTi's - Renault's RS cars - VW's GTi's - Fords Escort and fiesta RS Turbo's - The list is endless...

_"End of"_ - Berk



-damon- said:


> u cant educate pork :lol::lol::lol::lol:


IIRC correctly I remember reading a post where you gave your mark 4 Astra a clean (Not sure if it was yours but if so...) - Do you know what lives under the rear end of your car? (Lotus tuned) Twist beam axle. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Both great cars go test drive see what you prefer.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Sorry, you're saying my opinion of a car isn't valid?


Correct - this was your original post:



Showshine said:


> Mrs has the Cooper S and I love thraping it - *Can't comment on the Type R but not a comparison imo.* :thumb:


Sorry if the above is complicated but I've highlighted in bold the part where you mentioned that you "_cant comment on the Type R_" there for, your opinion isn't valid if you've never owned/driven one. Sorry I thought that was obvious



Showshine said:


> I didn't compare it


So by stating there is no comparison when they are both so obviously hot hatches is either just missing the point or sarcasm which one is it?

They are of course comparable:

*Mini Cooper S: 1.6 turbo • 184bhp • 7.0sec 0-62mph • 142mph • 1,215 kg
Civic Type R: 2.0 ivetec • 208-212bhp • 6.6sec 0-62mph • 146mph • 1267kg*

As I'm sure you can see the above is the polar opposite of being _"no comparison"_



Showshine said:


> and tbh you saying my opinion isn't valid p1sses me off.


Literally don't care fella.:wave: I am merely braking down what your post and debating what you have typed - If that "p1sses" you off and you are incapable of debating the point then don't post - simple.



Showshine said:


> I don't want to drive a type R as I have been in one


(Just my opinion but I don't believe you.) If you have been in one then why on earth did you comment in your previous post stating that you _"cant comment on a Type R"_???



Showshine said:


> amd my opinion of it as a car is different to the opinion of comparing a cooper S to it but I won't go into it.


Wish you would as I don't really understand the above sentence



Showshine said:


> My comparison statement refers to me not believing they are in the same category and not because they're any less a drive than the mini.


Nice save! But it didn't come across that way, usually when someone states no comparison - when talking about cars - It almost always means that one is miles better than the other. Not that they are not in the same category. In that instance you would type "it would be wrong to compare them" can you see why it got my back up?

...Anyway - As I explained above they are both hot hatches, between 18 - 25k!!



Showshine said:


> Some people :wall:


Yes some people:wall:

Handling is the single most important part of a hot hatch… - this little snippet from a MCS review

_"For several years now no mechanical limited slip has been offered on the MINI lineup and the Electronic Differential Lock Control (EDLC) system, essentially an electronic LSD, is engaged only when the DTC is shut completely off. MINI engineers insist it works as well as the real deal, but it certainly doesn't feel that way and as it stands you'll get plenty of wheel spin or DSC interference in low gears, when you input lots of steering and throttle. Besides, it would be nice to have the properties of a limited slip without having to turn off all the safety gear. Just because you're in the mood for a spirited drive it doesn't mean you're at the track. Thankfully it's by no means as unmanageable as the MazdaSpeed3, but it's hardly ideal."_

And this little snippet is from EVO magazine

_"The Championship White costs an additional £1140 and, apart from the all-white colour scheme, the only real difference is the diff. It sounds like a lot of money for not a lot extra, but one corner of the West Circuit is all you need to be convinced it's a bargain. The diff changes the feel and behavior of the car so comprehensively you'd think there were other upgrades, but there aren't - everything else is the same, even the tyres. Yet the White is more effective on the brakes, there are a whole load more messages coming from the nose, and it claws its way out of the turns with no fuss or frustrating wheelspin. When we strap the timing gear on, it knocks more than 3sec off the lap time set by the regular version - a staggering improvement that I wouldn't have believed possible if I hadn't done the driving myself. The game is upped on the road too. The CTR is all front end, but with the CW the rear can be brought into play and its reactions are sharper, allowing the driver to play with the interface between tyre and tarmac."_

In a CTR you have revised VSA that compliments the Helacial LSD (same as FD2) when you want safety. But get to the track or fast road use and all electronics can be switched off with just the full mechanical LSD in play. Can the Mini? No. Electronic LSD = Epic fail lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

.......

Breathe Lee!

Listen to me.

I don't care what you think you know, all youre doing is winding folk up. 

My opinion is my opinion and I will post what I like when I like. You seem so educated I will bow down to your superior knowledge on all fronts.

:lol: 

Gotta love the internet - Makes a man of many :doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

vtec yo


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol alan

At least that post made me smile slightly


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> vtec yo


Ah proper Vtec though, none of this poncy iVtec. :wave:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Why is that guy getting so defensive? lmao

Making himself look like a big sausage wallet.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:devil:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Lloyd, your missing an "n" and a "g" there


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I know, cheap tat, fell off where i wash it too much :lol::lol:


----------



## trowbridge (Jun 29, 2006)

Th3Doctor said:


> Handling is the single most important part of a hot hatch… - this little snippet from a MCS review
> 
> _"For several years now no mechanical limited slip has been offered on the MINI lineup and the Electronic Differential Lock Control (EDLC) system, essentially an electronic LSD, is engaged only when the DTC is shut completely off. MINI engineers insist it works as well as the real deal, but it certainly doesn't feel that way and as it stands you'll get plenty of wheel spin or DSC interference in low gears, when you input lots of steering and throttle. Besides, it would be nice to have the properties of a limited slip without having to turn off all the safety gear. Just because you're in the mood for a spirited drive it doesn't mean you're at the track. Thankfully it's by no means as unmanageable as the MazdaSpeed3, but it's hardly ideal."_
> 
> ...


A standard cooper s did have the option of a mechanical diff on both the 2005-2006ish supercharged cars and also from 2008 onwards on the turbo cars. I beleive this option has now been removed but you can get minis with a 'proper' LSD. Only the JCW MCS came with the EDLC this is not available on other varieties.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Showshine said:


> I don't care what you think you know, all youre doing is winding folk up.


I'm not going out of my way to wind you up - its called a forum people debate on them all day every day you prefer a hairdressers with a fake diff to an award winning hot hatch with a mechanical diff - we will just agree to disagree?



Showshine said:


> My opinion is my opinion and I will post what I like when I like.


Even if it's slightly wrong?



Showshine said:


> You seem so educated I will bow down to your superior knowledge on all fronts.


:lol:

Why the :lol: I have backed up all my points with fact?



Showshine said:


> Gotta love the internet - Makes a man of many :doublesho


No its not about being a keyboard warrior - we had a difference of opinion and i was merely questioning a few of your points.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

trowbridge said:


> A standard cooper s did have the option of a mechanical diff on both the 2005-2006ish supercharged cars and also from 2008 onwards on the turbo cars. I beleive this option has now been removed but you can get minis with a 'proper' LSD. Only the JCW MCS came with the EDLC this is not available on other varieties.


Thread title:

What's more fun cooper s or type r *(current models)*

I have emboldened the important bit


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> Thread title:
> 
> What's more fun cooper s or type r *(current models)*
> 
> I have emboldened the important bit


how by your reckoning is the Type R more fun simply due to its suspension setup and LSD? I said type R myself having owned one (although mines was the EP3 model). but I dont see how the suspension and diff affect the amount of "fun" personally?

perhaps would serve to make it _slightly faster_, but that also was not the question.



Thread Title said:


> *What's more fun* cooper s or type r (current models)


I have emboldened the important bit 

At the end of the day, you could go round and round the doors with a discussion like this. you are always going to get people from both "camps" and invariably someone always ends up taking offense, so best to draw a line under this now I think.


----------

